# Hello!



## TessaF (Aug 15, 2005)

Hi

Been hanging round the site for a while but finally decided to join in!  Posted message on IUI board already but not sure if thats best place to say Hi.  

TTC for just over 3 years, primary infertility - unexplained.  Finished 6 months of clomid in March with no success, but wasn't monitored (NHS policy?).  First IUI (private) cancelled in July because found I wasn't immune to rubella.  Had MMR jab and waited 3 months to start next cycle, which was cancelled after first scan as it showed I have an ovarian cyst which we have since found out needs removing surgically.  Waiting now for op, which was due before xmas but problems at hospital so postponed until January (I hope!).  Found that the hardest thing is picking yourself up after a big disappointment, but things could be worse.  

Looking forward to chatting with people who know how it feels!

Clare


----------



## SWEETCHEEKS (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi Clare, 

Welcome to FF - You'll be addicted now!!     with your treatment!  

We are in for ivf due to male factor & mild pco.

Just wondering, you know your cyst? Well did they say how big it was? The only reason i wask is because they have just found a cyst in my friend & its 10cm. Shes going back today to the hospital for blood results & they will tell her wat to do next.. can u shed any light..?

Thanks, Sweetcheeks xx


----------



## TessaF (Aug 15, 2005)

I think I am replying in the right way!  

My cyst is about 8cm by 5 cm and is not functional.  Apparantly if it is a functional cyst it releases progesterone so blood tests pick up a larger amount of that hormone than normal.  My specialist said that this type of cyst will usually go away on its own in a couple of months so they might leave it and monitor it.  If its not functional, like mine, you are referred to gynae and specialist there will discuss options.  i'm having mine remove by laparoscopy, and whilst that's happening my specialist (whos fab) is going to do a full investigation of ovaries and uterus and check for any signs of endometriosis whilst at it.  Hope this is useful.

clare


----------



## SWEETCHEEKS (Sep 15, 2005)

Ahh thanks for replying clare & yes u did reply the right way.. Im going to send you some bubbles to get you started  

I will let me friend know, Thanks xxx


----------



## TessaF (Aug 15, 2005)

What are bubbles?? so much to learn so little time!

Clare


----------



## SWEETCHEEKS (Sep 15, 2005)

Bubbles are things you give to people who have helped you or if you just want to be nice  

You click on the word 'Bubble' to to left and theres also a burst bubble if someone has upset you  

Sweetcheeks xx


----------



## TessaF (Aug 15, 2005)

Thanks for that - sent you some too!  Let me know how your friend gets on. Have a good day!
clare


----------



## Lou W (Nov 1, 2005)

ClareF - hello and welocme to this site!!!  

It sounds like your rollecoatser ride has already had a few ups and downs - big hugs hunnie 


Picking yourself back up after disappointment is really hard, but hopefully this site will help!  

I hope your appointment comes through as soon as possible in January, and I wish you lots of luck and joy for the rest of your journey
Lou W xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## TessaF (Aug 15, 2005)

Hi Lou
thanks! Its amazing how good it feels to here from people who understand!  Addicted to site already!  Hope your journey brings you what you wish for 
Clare


----------



## Jappa (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi Clare

Welcome to ff which you'll find really supportive and people are always happy to answer questions.  Goodluck for starting your treatment very soon.

Jappa xx


----------



## slinky (Nov 17, 2005)

Hi Clare

Welcome to FF. I have found this site invaluable and tottally addictive.

i too have been in a similar position to yourself. Tried 6 cycles of Clomid with a BPN. The only response i achieved was cysts on my ovaries. These have now been removed  so fingers crossed.

I totally understand how upsetting it can be when you are waiting around for appointments. Hope you are not waiting too long.

Take Care

Slinky


----------



## TessaF (Aug 15, 2005)

Hi Slinky

Yet more chasing up of appts today - some days you just feel like giving up and opening a donkey sanctuary! Did you get much pain with cysts? Mine getting quite sore at times - most frustrating thing is not being able to go to classes at the gym - thats whats kept me sane over the past few years, especially after a bad day.  Still, at least its the weekend!  Have a good one

C


----------



## TessaF (Aug 15, 2005)

Hi Jillypops,

Not looking forward to after effects but can't wait to be 'done' so we can get things moving again! Only good thing about having to have it done is that it gives me an excuse to go shopping for a fluffy dressing gown to wear in hosp! Well yu have to do something to make it worthwhile!

Hope you are feeling back to normal soon

C


----------



## slinky (Nov 17, 2005)

Hi Clare

Hope you have had a good weekend. Nice to read that i'm not the only one who buys new gear even for hospital!!

In terms of painful cysts. I was fine with the first 3 cycles of clomid, then had a months break to start again. I did have painful af with 4th cycle. But the following (Oct 04) month i was doubled over in pain. Admitted into hospital and the scan revealed a cyst of about 4cm. I was told it would prob disappear naturally.  Hmmm, not the case !

But the following months i did seem alot better. I then began to have acupuncture apr of this year, mainly to improve my general health. I have seen a marked improvement on my cycles as they are pretty regular day 26-28 and hardly any pain.

Everyone is different but then i have prob been suffering from the endo aswell.

Not sure if i've answered your question, but i can share my experience.

TC
Slinky


----------



## TessaF (Aug 15, 2005)

Hi Slinky - Happy Monday

Hope your weekend was good - I went Christmas shopping, which was OK until I walked past Mothercare and saw all the little outfits you could dress your little one in - felt like I'd been punched in the stomach!  We keep saying maybe this time next year but it keeps not happening - am I being a bit bah humbug?  Perhaps I'll start another strand called Bah Humbug - do you think it would be popular?!  

Anyway thanks for sharing - it helps.  Going for Reiki session on thursday, hope it helps me sleep a bit better than I have been doing.  

Speak soon
Clare


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi Tessa and welcome to the site! Best site i have ever found!! Good to know and meet others in the same situation although everyone tells a different story its great to have others who feel the same.

I hope your cyst is removed sucessfully.

Take care

Kate


----------

